# repair of handcarry bag



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

All,

I have a very dear bag to me which i use for the travels. Apparently, on the recent trip it got damaged. 

Can anyone pl advise of any repair shop they know for fixing hand bag trolley.

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Dubai here i come! said:


> All, I have a very dear bag to me which i use for the travels. Apparently, on the recent trip it got damaged. Can anyone pl advise of any repair shop they know for fixing hand bag trolley. Thanks!


What needs fixing?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> What needs fixing?


1. A very dear bag?
2. A very expensive bag?
3. A bag made from deer?
4......... I'm losing the will to live :deadhorse::violin:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Roxtec Blue said:


> 1. A very dear bag? 2. A very expensive bag? 3. A bag made from deer? 4......... I'm losing the will to live :deadhorse::violin:


Oh dear hahaha! 
I was actually trying to be helpful - stitching or hardware?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Trolley system at a guess


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

The hardware.... the pull up handle needs fixing...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Dubai here i come! said:


> The hardware.... the pull up handle needs fixing...


I had that. Bought s new one. Once the internal spring goes, a human being couldn't fix it as one but was inside another bit that only a machine could reach. 

Mine would come up but wouldn't retract so I taped s coin over a hole so the handle never locked in, flew home once and now use it to store winter clothes in the UK. 

I had a Samsonite wheel go/disintegrate but got the bits online and repaired it myself. That bag was bought in 2001 so was impressed they still did spare parts.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Dubai here i come! said:


> The hardware.... the pull up handle needs fixing...


What brand of bag is it?


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Jack Nicklaus


----------

